# Hot shorting some wheels



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

I have some alloy wheels that I tested how easy it was to hot short them to break up for some casting I have to do.
I tested both my burners and they both made it easy.
The smaller one is loudish but the larger one sounds like a saturn five rocket taking off.
Now they will fit in my crucible





Time wise there wasnt much difference between them.


----------



## MrCrankyface (Jun 1, 2021)

Out of interest, do you just heat them up then hit them with a hammer or what's the procedure?


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

Yep. that's it and as they aren't molten it can be done on the concrete floor.


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

I tried cutting them up with a demolition saw but the time and noise was too much.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm assuming you wore the the safety flip flops.  Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 1, 2021)

Wonder how a wood splitter would do?


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> I'm assuming you wore the the safety flip flops.  Mike



Naw, safety crocs, I'm an old fart.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2021)

savarin said:


> sounds like a saturn five rocket taking off.


I've never heard a Saturn V rocket. I would have loved to see one in person.
Is it loud? How loud is it?
Always a smart a$$ in the crowd.


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

Louder than the smaller burner.
Answers the other smart a$$


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 1, 2021)

Hot short- that's a term I haven't heard before. Must be fun, crashing and smashing
-M


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 1, 2021)

Get the neighborhood kids to break them up and put it in a pile no hard work for you!


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 1, 2021)

Even though you are below melting, if there is any moisture in that concrete (concrete is porous and holds moisture well) it can still have explosive pop outs when heated. I learned this the hard way.


----------

